# Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer



## dvill (5 September 2009)

Eigentlich alles wie gehabt. 10% der Mahndroh-Erpressten werden das geforderte Schutzgeld vor weiteren Mahndroh-Schreiben zahlen.


----------



## Eniac (5 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*

Weitere domain der Wahlfälscher: Wen-waehle-ich.info

Was wohl Merkel und die NetNanny davon halten?


Eniac


----------



## jupp11 (5 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*



Eniac schrieb:


> Was wohl Merkel und die NetNanny davon halten?


Die halten die Stoppschilder hoch...


----------



## dvill (6 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*

wahlinfo2009.de - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records


> Changed:     2009-08-15T21:57:54+02:00


iX - 04.08.09 - Neue Widerrufsbelehrung: Online-Anbieter müssen handeln


> Meldung vom 04.08.2009 15:09


Das "Projekt" startet nach der Neuregelung zum Widerrufsrecht und verwendet ungerührt die alte rechtswidrige Formulierung. Das ist ein klares Anzeichen, dass die Drahtzieher die Kohle nicht auf einem ordentlichen Rechtsweg einzufordern gedenken.

Es geht nur um Erpressung von Schutzgeldzahlungen vor weiterer Mahnbedrohung für Leute, die den Schwindel nicht durchschauen.


----------



## sascha (6 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*

Wahl-O-Mat im Internet: Trittbrettfahrer will mit Wahl-Test abkassieren - Wirtschaft - Augsburger Allgemeine


----------



## webwatcher (6 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*



			
				Augsburger Allgemeine schrieb:
			
		

> Abzocker im Internet arbeiten zwar mit Mahnungen und Drohbriefen,
> um ihre angeblichen Forderungen durchzusetzen. Vor Gericht ziehen sie aber praktisch nie - weil sie
> keine Chance hätten.


In den wenigen Fällen, wo sie es in den vegangenen   vier Jahren versucht haben, haben sie 
von den Gerichten ein paar auf die Mütze bekommen. Auf weitere Tests haben sie seitdem  verzichtet


----------



## Eniac (7 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*

Im Gegensatz zur rechtswidrigen Widerrufsbelehrung sind Angela und Uschi jetzt nicht mehr zu sehen. Hat wohl etwas Ärger gegeben.


Eniac


----------



## dvill (7 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*

Geschäft läuft: internetfalle - wer kennt sich aus? - Seite 3 - Eltern.de Forum


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (7 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*

RTL hatte heute auch berichtet und gewarnt: "warnung vor wahlinfo2009.de" - Google-Suche

Schön das hier die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg zu Wort kam. :smile:


----------



## Eniac (8 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*

Wie so häufig triffts vor allem mal wieder unerfahrene Minderjährige: www.wahlinfo2009.de Abzocke. Wie soll ich jetzt reagieren?

Die lassen sich dann so schön mit angeblichen Betrugsanzeigen wegen falschen Altersangaben zur Zahlung nötigen. 

Eniac


----------



## dvill (9 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*

Neue Fallgrube: test-zur-wahl.de - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records


> Changed:     2009-09-07T20:24:52+02:00


----------



## dvill (9 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*

Aktuell: http://wen-waehle-ich-2009.de/


----------



## webwatcher (10 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*

Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen : Teure Wahlhilfe im Netz


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen 10.09.2009
> Teure Wahlhilfe im Netz
> Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen warnt vor versteckten Preisen
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (10 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*

Falsch ist natürlich wieder der Hinweis, dass Kosten entstehen würden. Kosten entstehen nur bei wirksamen Verträgen.

Es geschieht lediglich ein Phishing-Datenabgriff und die nachfolgende Zahlungserpressung an die abgegriffenen Daten, der niemand Folge leisten muss, wenn er nicht ohne Not das Banditentum im Netz fördern will.


----------



## Dragonheart (11 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*



dvill schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Das "Projekt" startet nach der Neuregelung zum Widerrufsrecht und verwendet ungerührt die alte rechtswidrige Formulierung....



Na dann kann man sie ja prima abmahnen. Informiert die Abmahnanwälte, da würden sie endlich mal die richtigen treffen.


----------



## Eniac (11 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*

Hier bitte kein Kreuzchen machen: *wen-waehlst-du.de* - *wen-waehle-ich.info*


Eniac


----------



## webwatcher (11 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*

Geld verdienen mit der Bundestagswahl: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## dvill (12 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*

Aktuell: wahltest.com

wahltest.com - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records


> created:         2009-09-12


----------



## Eniac (13 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*

Und noch einer: *Welche-partei-waehlst-du.com*


Eniac


----------



## dvill (17 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*

Stuttgart: Warnung vor Internet-Abzocke mit Wahl-Test - Bundestagswahl | SWR.de


> Der Anbieter sei inzwischen abgemahnt und aufgefordert worden, künftig die irreführende und unlautere Werbung sowie den Verstoß gegen die Preisangabenverordnung zu unterlassen.


----------



## dvill (18 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*

Nordbayerischer-KURIER.de » NACHRICHTEN » Aktuelles » Achtung Abzock-Wahl-O-Mat!


> Auf wahlinfo2009.de werde der Preis jedoch „verschleiert oder versteckt“. Somit müsse man die Rechnung, die schon nach wenigen Tagen ins Haus flattert, nicht bezahlen.


----------



## dvill (30 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*

Auch bei den Zahlungserpressungsbriefen wird gesetzwidrig "beraten":

Auf Wahlomat Duplikat hereingefallen - Trotz sofortigem Widerspruchs trotzdem zahlen Internet-, Computerrecht frag-einen-anwalt.de


> Unter Zuhilfenahme des §312d Abs. 3 Nr.2 des BGB erlischt das Recht zum Widerruf, wenn der Verbraucher die Ausführung der Dienstleistung selbst veranlasst hat.


Richtig ist: http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/312d.html


> Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei einer Dienstleistung auch dann, wenn der Vertrag von beiden Seiten auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Verbrauchers vollständig erfüllt ist, bevor der Verbraucher sein Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt hat.


Da brennt also nichts an. Das Widerrufsrecht steht weiter voll zur Verfügung.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*

Im Nachbarforum wird  versucht, den Wahlinformanten   aus dem Gülleloch rauszulocken

Ein (hoffentlich) schräger Bait der anderen Art


----------



## Manusciolta (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*

*Es ist bei wahlinfo2009.de völlig ausreichend, sein Widerspruchrecht gem. BGB § 312d 3 i.d.F. v.  04.08.2009 wahrzunehmen* und sämtlichen eindrudelnden Forderungen formlos per E-Mail zu widersprechen oder sie in der Folge einfach völlig zu ignorieren.

Der Betreiber hat mir heute eine entsprechende E-Mail zukommen lassen, in er davon spricht, "aus Kulanz, ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht" meinen Widerruf zu akzeptieren und meine Daten zu löschen. (Das ist natürlich nur Rückzugsrhetorik.)

Allgemein empfiehlt es sich bei der Nutzlosbranche meiner Erfahrung nach, den Betreibern, den beauftragten Inkasso-Unternehmen bzw. den Rechtsanwälten gegenüber formlos* aktiv anzubieten*, *mittels einer negativen Feststellungsklage* die Rechtmäßigkeit der erhobenen Forderung prüfen zu lassen. Da keiner der Betreiber an einem ungünstigen Urteil (wie gegen Online Content Ltd., Mannheim) interessiert ist, wird schnell Ruhe einkehren.


----------



## bernhard (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*

Bisher war es bei allen Einschüchterungsfallen seit mehr als vier Jahren mit vielen Millionen Betroffenen immer ausreichend, den gesamten Mahndroh-Müll ohne jede Reaktion zu ignorieren.

Nicht ein Einziger von den Zahlungserpressten musste zahlen (nach den bekannten Informationen).


----------



## Manusciolta (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*

Latürnich. Aber wer tut schon gern einfach _nichts_?

(Und ja, Mahnbescheide werden bisweilen, manchmal, gelegentlic versandt; hier ist dann eine Reaktion nötig.)


----------



## webwatcher (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*



Manusciolta schrieb:


> Aber wer tut schon gern einfach _nichts_?


Wer sich danach besser fühlt gegen die Wand geschrie(b)en  zu haben, soll es tun. Bringen tut es sonst absolut nichts, außer diesem irrationalen Gefühl  "etwas getan zu haben".


Manusciolta schrieb:


> (Und ja, Mahnbescheide werden bisweilen, manchmal, gelegentlich versandt; hier ist dann eine Reaktion nötig.)


Vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist bedeutend wahrscheinlicher. Sollte dieser negative Jackpot eintreffen:
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Schließlich schmeissen die Nutzlosen auch nicht gerne 23€ pro Mahnbescheid zum Fenster raus.
Soviel kostet der per Vorkasse


Manusciolta schrieb:


> Da keiner der Betreiber an einem ungünstigen Urteil (wie gegen Online Content Ltd., Mannheim) interessiert ist, wird schnell Ruhe einkehren.



Das juckt die Mahnmüllroboter nicht die Bohne 
So könnte es weitergehn

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html


----------



## Rebreak (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*

Es macht doch aber auch Spaß, sich bei denen zum Spaß anzumelden und Kosten zu verursachen.
Ich habe die bereits gestern gleich mal bei Ihrer Bank angeschissen.
Ansonsten habe ich heute keine Drohmail bekommen und natürlich mich gleich beschwert. Schließlich haben die mir mit dem RA gedroht (bibber) ... Und lachen soll ja gesund sein!


----------



## webwatcher (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*



Rebreak schrieb:


> Es macht doch aber auch Spaß, sich bei denen zum Spaß anzumelden und Kosten zu verursachen..


Die sind gleich Null


Rebreak schrieb:


> Ich habe die bereits gestern gleich mal bei Ihrer Bank angeschissen.


Das ist einer der wenigen Wege denen wirkungsvoll in die Suppe zu spucken


----------



## Rebreak (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Das ist einer der wenigen Wege denen wirkungsvoll in die Suppe zu spucken



Antwort der Bank:
"Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

vielen Dank für Ihren Warnhinweis zu gebührenpflichtigen Dienstleistungen im Zusammenhang mit der Bundestagswahl.

Wir haben den Vorgang an die zuständigen Stellen (in unserem Hause die interne Revision) weitergeleitet und lassen ihn derzeit prüfen.

Seien Sie versichert, dass es nicht in unserem Interesse liegt, Internetbetrüger bei ihren Geschäften zu unterstützen."

Hoffen wir mal das beste ...


----------



## dvill (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle wahlinfo2009.de liegt bei Adwords auf der Lauer*

http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/2/0,3672,7914338,00.html


> Frau M. zahlte trotzdem. "Um meine Nerven zu schonen", wie sie im Gespräch mit heute.de erklärt. Sie wusste nicht, wie weit die Firma gehen würde. Und auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid aus Hamburg wollte sie es nicht ankommen lassen.
> 
> Insgesamt habe ihr die dreiste Abzocktechnik das Internet "vermiest", sagt Frau M., die aus Angst vor Repressalien ihren richtigen Namen nicht nennen möchte. Ihre Bücher werde sie auch weiterhin online kaufen. "Doch ein ungutes Gefühl bleibt", fügt Frau M. hinzu. "Selbst bei seriösen Angeboten."


Erpressungsopfer bleiben hilflos zurück.


----------

